# Bloodline Champs



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows anything about these dogs.Any info would be well appreciated

Garner's "Ch" Chinaman"
Kinder's Wizard Gator
T-N-T'S "Blu Rowdy"
Chambur's "Rascal"
Giroux' "Ch" Ben"


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Try google'ing them, I did the first one you listed and this came up:

http://www.sporting-dog.com/select-pages/chinamanstory.html


----------



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

here is the full list: Walberg's Ace of Spades, Crenshaw's Homer, J. Crenshaw's "Ch" Otis", J. Crenshaw's "Ch" Jeep', J. Crenshaw's "Ch" Honeybunch", Garner's "Ch" Chinaman", Kinder's Wizard Gator, T-N-T'S "Blu Rowdy", Chambur's "Rascal", and Giroux' "Ch" Ben

is there an upside to having a bloodline of champions? Or is it just for show?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I'm not that experienced with bloodlines/pedigrees etc., but based on the ones you listed, and the fact that dog fighting is illegal, I would say that it's "just for show". 

Maybe others can shed some light here.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure exactly what you want to know?



Scarface said:


> Hey i was wondering if anyone knows anything about these dogs.Any info would be well appreciated
> 
> Garner's "Ch" Chinaman"
> Kinder's Wizard Gator
> ...


CH Chinaman was an Eli/Carver dog and story of him has been provided. He was a 4xw as well as a ROM and his son Frisco is the top ROM dog to date.

GR CH Wizard of Gator is pretty much a UKC reg. AST. He's got lots of AKC CH in his pedigree. He was also #1 producer UKC sire at some point and I think he is still on the top producer overall or however that works. I know they go by year and then overall listing too.

Blu Rowdy is a 1x winning son of Blu Trouble who's a 3xw. I don't know much about him but there are some people here running the TNT blood who could maybe tell you about him. I know Blu Trouble's sire was an AST but a UKC CH, his dam was a 2xw that is watchdog/eli/carver.

Don't know a Chambur's Rascal.

Ben is a son of CH Gunner ROM. Thats all I know, seen him a ways back in a couple of my dogs pedigree sometime.



Scarface said:


> here is the full list: Walberg's Ace of Spades, Crenshaw's Homer, J. Crenshaw's "Ch" Otis", J. Crenshaw's "Ch" Jeep', J. Crenshaw's "Ch" Honeybunch", Garner's "Ch" Chinaman", Kinder's Wizard Gator, T-N-T'S "Blu Rowdy", Chambur's "Rascal", and Giroux' "Ch" Ben
> 
> is there an upside to having a bloodline of champions? Or is it just for show?


Crenshaw's Homer is CH Otis ROM x CH Honeybunch ROM. Honeybunch is the top ROM female and dam of the 2nd top rom male CH Jeep.

CH Jeep is a 4xw and ROM. Jeep is a very popular bloodline and he has many descendents. Just like the Chinaman line.

CH Honeybunch is his dam as mentioned.

You can find stories written about these dogs in books and magazines and even online. I know for sure Chinaman, Jeep and Honeybunch.

That is a strange questions but I guess the answer would be its a positive if you get a dog for a specific reasons or are a breeder. If you want a show or working dog then you'd be best to get a dog that is from proven parents, having titled dogs in the show/work in that pups pedigree to give you a better chance of getting a dog that work out. If you are a breeder then the same would be true, you'd want a dog that is from a proven bloodline and then prove that dog itself and breed it in hopes it'd produce good offspring.

Is the bloodline/pedigree just for show? I'd say no it is good and assessing where a dog comes from and tell you what that dog might be. If you mean are the CH just show some of the dogs like Wizard of Gator is a show GR CH and others are pit CHs like Ben, Honeybunch, Chinaman, Jeep.

These are very populars lines, those dogs are seen in many pedigrees.


----------

